# Hardinge belts



## Buchanan (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello All 

I have two! hardinge HLV-H lathes. I  have had belt slip for a while and have kept adjusting the belt tension on one of them  for the last few years. 
A few weeks ago one belt snapped. :wall:Nobody here in Australia knows what the nunbers on the belt mean. It has worn narrow because when I brought it over from England the pullys rusted so we cannot match it from actual dimensions. Could any body help me with a part number or size in current use. The old belts are marked Hainsworth P614 S ansdP394 S
Thank you 

Deryck


----------



## Mark Rand (Dec 18, 2012)

The upper belt is a Gates 9625 or equivalent and the lower one is a 9624.


----------



## Buchanan (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello Mark  

Thank you very much, this is a great help.


----------



## Buchanan (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello Mark. 

I went to my local belt supplier and they orderd the belts in and when they came they were skinney little fan belts. Is there a prefix or belt type or section that I should speciefy?

Regards 
Deryck


----------



## Mark Rand (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry about that :hDe: they're VSG-9624 and VSG-9625.

Regards
Mark


----------



## Buchanan (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello Mark 
Thanks for that . I will see what i can get.
Regards 
Deryck


----------

